# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Australia 2007/2008)



## Vince (12 Nov 2007 às 23:42)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica na subregião Australia.







*Época*
A época nesta região  inicia-se oficialmente a *1 de Novembro e prolonga-se até 30 de Abril*.

*Trajectos*






*Vigilância e Alertas*
Esta região divide-se em várias zonas, tendo por isso vários centros responsáveis pelos alertas e avisos. Nomeadamente 3 australianos, um indonésio e outro na Papua-Nova Guiné.






*Nomes*
Os nomes são atribuidos de acordo com as sub-regiões e respectivos centros.

*Indonesia (a sul do Equador e a norte de 10°S, entre 90°E and 125°E)*

Lista de nomes ainda não disponibilizada.

*Indico Sudeste (a leste de 90°E, sul de 10°S e a oeste de 125°E)*
- Lee
- Melanie
- Nicholas
- Ophelia
- Pancho


*Mar de Arafura e Golfo de Carpentaria (a sul do equador, entre 125°E e 141°E)*
- Helen
- Ira
- Jasmine
- Kim
- Laura

*Mar de Coral(a sul de 10°S, entre 141°E e 160°E)*

- Rebecca
- Sebastian
- Tania
- Vernon
- Whitney

*Mar de Salomão e Golfo da Papua (a norte de 10°S, entre 141°E e 160°E)*
(A escolha dos nomes neste caso não é sequencial, mas aleatória)

- Alu
- Buri
- Dodo
- Emau
- Fere

- Guba
- Hibu
- Ila
- Kama
- Lobu


*Link's úteis:*

- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Perth
- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Darwin
- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Brisbane
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center
- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 11:05)

E está aberta a temporada 2007/2008 na região australiana. Na verdade a época começou prematuramente em Julho, com um disturbio tropical sem nome de vida muito curta, ao qual assignaram o 1º numero da época (01P). Nesta região não usam a designação de depressão tropical, mas sim disturbio tropical. Tal como usam o termo Ciclone Tropical quando lhe dão nome, equivalente à designação de Tempestade Tropical no Atlântico por exemplo.

Ciclone Tropical *GUBA* (02P)


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 18:43)

E temos mais um ciclone tropical na região australiana, zona do Indico Sudeste.

Ciclone Tropical *LEE*


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2007 às 17:38)

O ciclone *GUBA* é um categoria 2 ou 3 fraco, mas deverá intensificar-se nos próximos dias.













O ciclone *LEE* passou os 90E pelo que entrou na região ciclónica do Sudoeste do Indico, passando a ter o nome de "Ariel", o primeiro ciclone da temporada 2007/2008 nesta região.


----------



## Luis França (4 Jan 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Austrália e Pacifíco 2008*

*Cyclone Helen bears down on coast*

Tropical Cyclone Helen, which has been upgraded to a category two, is continuing to bear down on the coast of the Northern Territory.

The system is about 185 kilometres west south-west of Darwin and is moving east at 15 kilometres per hour.
It is expected to cross the west coast of the Northern Territory near Daly River Mouth south-west of Darwin later tonight or early tomorrow morning.
A Cyclone warning is current from Port Keats to Cape Hotham including Darwin and the Tiwi Islands.


----------



## Luis França (17 Fev 2008 às 12:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Austrália e Pacifíco 2008*

*Tropical cyclone Nicholas na Austrália*











IDW24200
Australian Government Bureau of Meteorology
Western Australia

Media: The Standard Emergency Warning Signal should NOT be used with this
warning.

TOP PRIORITY FOR IMMEDIATE BROADCAST

TROPICAL CYCLONE ADVICE NUMBER 46 
Issued at 3:55 pm WDT on Sunday, 17 February 2008
BY THE BUREAU OF METEOROLOGY
TROPICAL CYCLONE WARNING CENTRE PERTH

A Cyclone WARNING is current for coastal areas from Dampier to Exmouth.
A Cyclone WATCH is current for coastal areas from Exmouth to Cape Cuvier and
adjacent inland areas of the Warning zone 
The Cyclone WARNING from Whim Creek to Dampier is CANCELLED.

At 3:00 pm WDT Severe Tropical Cyclone Nicholas was estimated to be
440 kilometres north northeast of Exmouth and
290 kilometres north northwest of Karratha and
moving southwest at 12 kilometres per hour.

Severe Tropical Cyclone Nicholas is expected to continue on a generally
southwest track before taking a more south southwesterly track on Monday and
approaching the North West Cape. There is the risk of an impact on the west
Pilbara coast on Monday or early Tuesday, with gales possibly extending as far
east as Dampier. Gales may extend south to Cape Cuvier and adjacent inland areas
on Tuesday.

Details of Severe Tropical Cyclone Nicholas at 3:00 pm WDT:
Centre located near...... 18.3 degrees South 115.8 degrees East
Location accuracy........ within 55 kilometres
Recent movement.......... towards the southwest at 12 kilometres per hour
Wind gusts near centre... 185 kilometres per hour
Severity category........ 3
Central pressure......... 956 hectoPascals

FESA-State Emergency Service advises of the following community alerts:
YELLOW ALERT: People in or near coastal Pilbara communities between Pt Samson
and Dampier, including the communities of Wickham, Point Samson, Roebourne,
Karratha and Dampier should be taking action in preparation for the possibility
of a cyclone impact. 
BLUE ALERT: People in or near coastal Pilbara communities between Dampier and
Exmouth, including Mardie, Onslow and Exmouth should start taking precautions.
ALL CLEAR WITH CAUTION: People in communities between Whim Creek and Pt Samson
are advised to proceed with caution.
People in coastal and adjacent inland Pilbara communities should listen for the
next advice.


----------

